# Wonderful Beer Discovery - 'Hobgoblin'



## Vanderburgh (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi all, I just discovered a very remarkable Ale from Lynchwood Breweries. It is called 'Hobgoblin' and has fantastic flavor and character. Dark ruby-red color with a nice somewhat creamy head. 

Not sure if it is available in the US, but definately check it out.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

It's available in Houston.

Not a big fan of the Lynchwood Breweries products as sampled over here. One never knows for how long they've been travelling or under what climatic conditions. Of course, drinking them fresh on the other side of the pond is a wholely different proposition.

If you like Hobgoblin, you'd probably also enjoy Theakston's Old Peculiar, a very similar style IMO.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Old Peuliar IMHO is better. I can not remember why because it has been far too long since I last enjoyed a nice beer but I do recall I liked it better. Less hoppy maybe??? Not Sure. Anyway Life is too short for cheap beer.

Give Old Pecs ago 

T


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Hobgoblin is good and is readily available. I actually liked Fiddler's Elbow a little better, though.


----------



## Vanderburgh (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, now I will have to try and find a pint of Theakston's Old Peculiar. Sounds great.


----------



## Vanderburgh (Aug 9, 2006)

Heres another one worth a try. One of my favorites...

Leffe Brun. a Belgian beer. Very nice.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I had some Hobgoblin while I was at Maduros, a cigar bar in Madison, WI. It was a GREAT beer. I have not found it anywhere else though :c


----------



## Carbide357 (Dec 23, 2006)

Havent seen Hobgoblin in Indianapolis ill have to look for it.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Hobgoblin is good...the last batch of homebrew I cooked up was a hobgoblin.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

this is one of my favorites from them!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Went down to an English pub in Savannah with the family. I was having the fish and chips and thought a Hobgoblin would accompany it well. Boy was I right...great flavor, and I'd forgotten how sweet this beer is at room temperature.


----------



## Vanderburgh (Aug 9, 2006)

Tazziedevil: I do some homebrew as well. I made an English Bock from a kit brand called Festa Brew. It is my all time favourite kit. No water added, just yeast, and it tastes like great quality brew.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I recently started enjoying craft beers. Hobgoblin is one of my favorites!! I can easily find it here in KC.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

Quite the distinctive little Ale, Hobgoblin.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

They actually came out in the U.S. several years back and had lots of inconsistency issues. They reformulated it for export and now the product is very consistent and they did a nice job with it. It should be available everywhere very soon. A classic English Ale, tasty and refreshing.:al


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

A tasty dark English Ale. I believe it is actually from Wychwood Brewery.


----------

